# لا تتردد في الدخول كل ما تبحثون عنه من المعرفة و العلم و الدروس تجدوه هنا بإذن الله



## Hassan471 (12 مايو 2006)

كل ما تبحثون عنه من المعرفة و العلم و الدروس تجدوه هنا بإذن الله

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/ 

:14:


----------



## أبوزيد (12 مايو 2006)

أخي العزيز حسان

مشكور جداً جداً على تعريفنا بهذا الموقع الرائع

بارك الله بك 

وجزاك خيراً


----------



## Hassan471 (14 مايو 2006)

الله ينفعنا جميعا به ويوفقنا لما يحب ويرضاه اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## م . نادين (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## rafiq (14 مايو 2006)

thnaks for your help


----------



## هيثم احمد عمر (14 مايو 2006)

اريد ارسال كل المعلومات الخاصة بالمتلاب علي الايميل من فضللكو


----------



## م. انجى (14 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (14 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## عبدالكريم (15 مايو 2006)

*aaimohammed************

هل بالامكان المساعدة حول بحث بموضوع العلامة التجارية وعلاقتها بالتسويق مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حمزة درب (16 مايو 2006)

هلا كان هناك موسوعة علمية لقوانين الهندسة و مصطلحات موحدة بالعربية


----------



## طارق السيد (17 مايو 2006)

هذا الموقع من افضل المواقع


----------



## طارق السيد (17 مايو 2006)

هذا الموقع من افضل المواقع


----------



## طارق السيد (17 مايو 2006)

ويجزى الله كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## abdullatif004 (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع
وهناك موقع ادعوكم اليه وهو
www.star2006_ahmed.jeeran.com


----------



## alganady (23 مايو 2006)

*اوراكل*

هل من دروس في لغة الأوراكل:81:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مايو 2006)

الأخ حسان المحترم .
تشكر وباركك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_ashmawy (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_ashmawy (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الباحث (2 يونيو 2006)

شكراً على هذا الوقع الجميل


----------



## ودالزاكي (20 يونيو 2006)

تمام
وممتاز


----------



## drovers (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## ahmedrafa (4 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير 00


----------



## sulhi (5 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## nader_a_o_o (5 مايو 2007)

اتمنى وضع دروس للرسم بالاتوكاد للمبتدئين :85: :11: 
وشكرا على هذا النشاط الهائل:60: :60: :77: :77: :77: 
:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: 
:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: 
:12: :12: :12: 
:12:


----------



## غدير القدومي (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا موقع ممتاز


----------



## مييرا (10 مايو 2007)

موقع مفيد جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_usief (11 مايو 2007)

gazak allah 7'yran


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي الموقع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فضيل (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدآ
جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## مازن Mazen (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي..باختصار يمكن وصف هذا الموقع بالكنز ..لما يحتويه من كتب في شتى المجالات ..:12: :12:


----------



## سمة الحياة (8 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على التعريف بهذا الموقع


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (8 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## Hassan471 (29 يوليو 2007)

الله يجازيكم خيرا أنتم كذالك إخواني على ردودكم ودعواتكم الصالحة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gamehdi (2 أغسطس 2007)

الموقع لا يعمل عندي 
The system cannot find the path specified.


----------



## Hassan471 (2 أغسطس 2007)

جرب http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/


----------



## عمار69 (8 أغسطس 2007)

baraka allah fik


----------



## عبد العزيز س. (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارجو من حمل الملفات ان يرفعها علي المنتدي لان اللينك لايعمل
جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبد العزيز س. (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## gamehdi (9 أغسطس 2007)

Hassan471 قال:


> جرب http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/


مشكوووووووووور اطال الله عمرك 
:77: 
:77: :77: 
:77: :77: :77: 
:77: :77: :77: :77: 
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (9 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم حاولت والموقع لا يفتح ايضا


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (9 أغسطس 2007)

حاولت بالانترنت explorer وبرنامج الاوبرا ولكن بلا فائده لا يريد التحميل اطلب منك خدمه ان ترفعها الي المنتدي في اي موقع وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alysalem13 (13 أغسطس 2007)

العمر الزمني للمباني السكنية 

الإخوة الكرام ياأصحاب الهندسة 
الف تحية الف تحية الف تحية الف تحية
هل من مجير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل من مغيث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أرجو أرجو لكل من له خبرة 
ان يساعدني في كتابة بحث عن 
كيفية تقدير العمر الزمني للمباني السكنية .
ويرسل لي علي الاميل
alysalem35***********

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## saud111 (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم...............


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي موقع جيد مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## asd85 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الروابط واقفة


----------



## brightarch (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعاد يعقوب (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*م.سعاد*

ممكن دروس تعليمية في اوراكل؟
وشكرا


----------



## صقر الهندسة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## سعد السيد سعد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kiss (29 أكتوبر 2007)

:77: :77: :58: :60: :60: :60: :60: :60: :60: :60: بارك الله بيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا لما فيه من خير البلاد ونفع العباد


----------



## المهندس أبوأسامة (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يجمييييييييييييل على حرصك


----------



## ahl2006 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــور على الموقع


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## دعاء خليل (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكر جزيلا على على هذا الموقع


----------



## عقبة بن نافع (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا أخ حسان على هذا الدعم


----------



## فيش كهرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووور حسان ماتقصر


----------



## راجي رضا الله (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## 123kamal (3 ديسمبر 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## العالم المحظوظ (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا تخي لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## elfa2ez (21 ديسمبر 2007)

يا اخوانا الموقع مش بيقتح يا ريت اللى عنده الكتب اللى فيه يرفعها على اي موقع تاني


----------



## km6 (22 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## elfa2ez (24 ديسمبر 2007)

يا اخوانا الموقع مش بيقتح يا ريت اللى عنده الكتب اللى فيه يرفعها على اي موقع تاني


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بيتشوب (2 يناير 2008)

دمتم بود
مشكووور


----------



## عمر مكية (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## واحد يفكر (9 فبراير 2008)

موقع استثنائي اذا ما قارناه بمواقع المؤسسات الحكومية العربية
لكنه بطيء جدا

يعطيك العافية


----------



## dricia (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مسلم يوسف (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## محمد رحيم (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يأخى


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2008)

الله يعافيك على الموقع الجميل دا 

ولكن فتحت ملف في الرسم الهندسي فلم يفتح ...........


----------



## مصطفى عـــوده (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك خيراً


----------



## مبارك خورو (28 يوليو 2008)

merci beaucoup


----------



## مهاجر (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس حسان ‏‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموقع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## كنعان علي (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموقع


----------



## شهير سيد أحمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

جاري اإكتشاف شكرا أخي على المشاركة الطيبة
ننتظر جدبدك


----------



## أسد الدَين (14 أغسطس 2008)

حاولت كثيرا في إيجاد الرابط و الآن تم الأمر 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## زهرة الاوركيد (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عالموقع
تحياتي


----------



## الشرياني الأفريقي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع جميل تستطيع تحميل كتب في جيمع التخصصات ، جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mori22 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mori22 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس حسان


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الموقع


----------



## muniir5 (13 يناير 2009)

thnaks for your


----------



## al_ameeer1 (21 يناير 2009)

أخي العزيز حسان 

بارك الله فيك على تعريفنا بهذا الموقع الممتاز 

تقبل مروري


----------

